# Best cigars for aging - Can a cheap cigar + age = a good/great cigar?



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

*During a downturn in the economy like right now, everyone is looking for a good deal. With a possible tobacco tax hike looming would it be a good idea to stock up on cigars that age well?
*
*Alright, here is the challenge. Using our collective knowledge, can we assemble a list of cigars for the long haul and answer the question "Can a cheap cigar + age = a good/great cigar?"

Here's what I've found out so far from another thread here on Club Stogie:*

TXMatt:

I have had good cigars decline and not so good develop into solid sticks with age. I haven't found a consistant pattern though to make a definitive decision one way or another.

An example of a "so-so" cigar that really shines after 5 years is La Finca. A 5 year old La Finca impressed Seangar so much that he started experimenting with "cooking" these to try to age them more quickly.

There are few enough (different brands and sizes) Cuban cigars that people can discuss and track which years are good in which vitolas, and converse on their specific sick periods. I believe ALL cigars have sick periods and there is little to no information available when it occurs in tobacco other than Cuban. It should be much easier to determine sick periods in puros versus multi nation blends. Due to varied beginning and ending points for sick periods in tobacco from multiple nations, I suspect the sick period in multi nation blends is significantly longer than Cuban cigars and other puros.

I believe a few diehard Opus fans can tell you good years and determine sick periods.

A dog rocket like a Cremosa isn't going to improve no matter how long you age it, but I think "so so" cigars are worth setting aside to age if you have the space in your humidor.

So in regards to your Domincan or Honduran Bolivar specifically; they may or may not improve with age. IMO since both are multi nation blends they have the potential for a lengthy sick period and an improvement could be perceived multiple times.

It is something that someone with a lot more time and energy than I have could document..

-Matt-

Original thread here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=72176&highlight=cigars+aging

*Thank You Matt for the great info! So La Finca is the first cigar on our list. Here are the rules for suggestions:

1. The cheap cigar must be under $3.00 or give a good reason why the extra initial expense is worth it.

2. How long do you have to age it? Talk from your personal experience with the stick. Did it go through a "sick" period?

3. How long was the "sweet spot"? From a thread at cigarpass:*

It was my experience that six months made them much better (they were talking about some RP Seconds) but then, month by month, they started losing the spicy quality. By the time they were over a year old, this was very noticeable.

Some may like it but I liked the "in your face" spiciness.

Steve

I agree 100%... give them just enough time to stablize in the humi and then smoke them fast. I find this goes for most of RP's products. They are a not a cigar to stock up on to let age.

*4. Most importantly, was it worth it? So maybe you aged that dog rocket for 6 months and then you were barely able to choke it down? Perhaps you bought a stick for $2 only to let it age for 5 years and it was comparable to another stick that you had that was in the $3 range. Let us know.*

*On a side note, thanks for all the great info from my fellow BOTL. You have all been a great help to a newbie on a budget. *


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Great Thread! I'm interested in some of your suggestions!


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

I think that the aging potential of any cigar depends on the quality of the leaf that goes into making it. Like you said, if you start with :BS i.e Cremosa, it not going to turn into a good smoke no matter what you do to it. Quality in = quality out, generally speaking:2


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

The first thing that comes to mind is the old saying "You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!!"


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

1) Allowing a cigar to rest for 6 months to a year is not aging. Generally aging is considered to be for a longer period of time.
2) Most NC's do not go through a "Sick Period" as they are primarily made of aged tobacco. Resting time allows humidity to stabilize and in some cases(Pepin's, Opus) for flavors to mellow. 
:2


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Smokin Gator said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is the old saying "You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!!"


....or another one of my favorites, *"you can't polish a sneaker." *(but then again they don't call them "sneakers" anymore, do they?)


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

macster said:


> ....or another one of my favorites, *"you can't polish a sneaker." *(but then again they don't call them "sneakers" anymore, do they?)


and yet another_...."You can't make chicken salad out of chicken SH*T!"_


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

If we were privy to the actual blend of a cigar (what leaves were used; ligero, seco, volado), we might better be able to "guess" whether or not it is worth aging.

As it is, we have only the input of our fellow smokers to go on. That's one of the reasons I listen carefully to txmatt, & other friends.

Here is a link to some good info though...

http://www.tobacconistuniversity.org/tobacco-college/apm-seeds2.asp


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll give ya my take on it, for what it's worth. 

I'm feeling that for the best aging, the leaf is the most important aspect. Being too dry when it's originally made will offset proper aging as will if the cigar is too packed with tobacco. If a cigar is bad after 6 months in a humidor, it's not going to get better. The more oils on the leaf will also help with aging. I also think proper humidity and temp control is crucial. 

Some cigars don't do anything with age. Gurkhas will, in my experience, be the same after 30 days that they are in a year or more. Flor de Olivas age amazingly well with a year or more. There's probably a point at which aging is finished, but I haven't found any in my assortment that have a year or more on them that have stopped getting better with age.


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

If you bought a 1984 Yugo and put it in storage, tomorrow it will still only be a 1984 Yugo.


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Difference between a $2 and $3 cigar is already marginal. So sure but why. 

As far as aging turning a dog rocket into a good great cigar. 

"you can't polish a turd"


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

It's a waste of time to age dog rockets. I'd be able to give more input if you increased the $ range by a buck or two.


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

If I were going to try aging some dog rockets, I'd put them in a seperate humi...probably more chance of a critter breakout with el cheapos, IMAO.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigar Hound said:


> and yet another_...."You can't make chicken salad out of chicken SH*T!"_


Lol,,,I'm stealing that line.


----------



## srduggins (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm no expert, but you might as well start by looking at the best bundle thread. Seems like some of them are much better in 6 months to a year.

If I had to pick one I would go with the Padron 2000 Maduro. Only $3.20 a stick at CI. Mostly from what I've heard, but I tried my first one last night with a year of age and it was pretty darn good. Definitely something I'll be looking for in the future.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

srduggins said:


> I'm no expert, but you might as well start by looking at the best bundle thread. Seems like some of them are much better in 6 months to a year.
> 
> If I had to pick one I would go with the Padron 2000 Maduro. Only $3.20 a stick at CI. Mostly from what I've heard, but I tried my first one last night with a year of age and it was pretty darn good. Definitely something I'll be looking for in the future.


I have a box of Padron 2000 from 06, I'm thinking a box of the padron Londres would be another good box of inexpensive cigars worth putting down for a couple years.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have some original release Padron 64's. They are flat and thin and way past their prime!


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I've had decent luck mildly aging (well more like conditioning) my Andros Chruchills. After two months in the humidor, they picked up some flavor from the cedar it seems...and seem to be smoother than they were right out of the bundle.

Basically, it made a $1 cigar a $1.50 cigar....not great but not bad really


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

Scud said:


> I'll give ya my take on it, for what it's worth.
> 
> I'm feeling that for the best aging, the leaf is the most important aspect. Being too dry when it's originally made will offset proper aging as will if the cigar is too packed with tobacco. If a cigar is bad after 6 months in a humidor, it's not going to get better. The more oils on the leaf will also help with aging. I also think proper humidity and temp control is crucial.
> 
> Some cigars don't do anything with age. Gurkhas will, in my experience, be the same after 30 days that they are in a year or more. Flor de Olivas age amazingly well with a year or more. There's probably a point at which aging is finished, but I haven't found any in my assortment that have a year or more on them that have stopped getting better with age.


Thanks for the helpful comment Scud. This is the info that I'm looking for. To quote TXMatt:

"A dog rocket like a Cremosa isn't going to improve no matter how long you age it, but I think "so so" cigars are worth setting aside to age if you have the space in your humidor."

Aging for me starts when the stick arrives at my doorstep. If it's not ready to smoke right away, I get impatient. If I'm going to wait a month or six just to find out that the cigar is acclimatized but still tastes horrible, then it is a waste of time and money at any price. What I'm looking for is cigars that we can get a deal on because they are "green" or "wet", and do the aging ourselves. If I can buy a bundle of Flor de Olivas for $40 and I have it on a fellow BOTL's word that it is worth the wait, then I can be patient.

I bought a bundle of Super Premium 2nds from CI (suppose to be Punch seconds) and they just get better and better with age. I don't know what made most of them a second, but they definitely have just gotten better and I definitely don't regret now that I bought them. I just wish someone had told me not to even bother trying to smoke one for the first month.

For example:
I see in my latest CI catalog that Perdome is selling what they call "Fresh-Rolled" wheels for $80. At 1.60 a stick for a genuine, first (not second) Perdomo this compares quite favorably to $4 for a Perdomo Champagne, Golf, or Habano. According to the catalog the tobacco is already aged but they are rolled and shipped right away. The catalog also says that they will get much milder if they are aged. So... is that a good thing in this particular case? Maybe a year from now they will be too mild.

There is alot of good advice on how to age cigars, but what cigars?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Legend said:


> "you can't polish a turd"


You obviously did not watch last week's Mythbusters on polishing turds. As far as the original question, I have had good luck letting the following rest for about a year:
JDN Antano
Fire Corojo
Fire Maduro
Indian Tomahawk
Gran Habano #5
Indian Super Fuerte
I find that 5Vegas Series A need at least 6 months rest to become smokeable.
Oliva Serie G Maduros benefit from 8 months to a year's rest.

Others such as Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte seem to lose something after too long a rest.


----------



## soundman85 (Oct 12, 2008)

I would just like to say that this information is INVALUABLE to a noob like me. Keep them coming!! And THANKS for this thread!:tu


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

```

```
taltos,

I agree with you about the 5Vegas Serie A and the Oliva Serie G maduros. I have some of both with about a year on them. A distinct improvement!



taltos said:


> You obviously did not watch last week's Mythbusters on polishing turds. As far as the original question, I have had good luck letting the following rest for about a year:
> JDN Antano
> Fire Corojo
> Fire Maduro
> ...


----------

